# power brake booster throw...



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i am finishing plumbing for my power brake conversion and just wanted to know how much throw the booster rod should have, i will have to modify the rod and clevis for adjustment as i have the eye type booster instead of the clevis type and will have to cut and thread the rod for adjustment.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> i am finishing plumbing for my power brake conversion and just wanted to know how much throw the booster rod should have, i will have to modify the rod and clevis for adjustment as i have the eye type booster instead of the clevis type and will have to cut and thread the rod for adjustment.


What sort of conversion are you doing? I did one for my car, converted it from a vacuum brake booster to a hydroboost system. I've got photos and records of everything, if that'll help. I had to alter the new booster to use the factory clevis also.

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

got booster from a 69' Catalina, just went out and checked, i am such an idiot some times...:willy: , appeared to have only a half inch plunge, i did not push hard enough, thats just until the pin engages the MC. Thanks Bear, I should be able to mock it up and figure out where to cut the rod now and thread it for the clevis to give me some adjustment. Please send a pic of how you modified for the Clevis, I would love to see how you did it.... thanks bud

Brian


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> got booster from a 69' Catalina, just went out and checked, i am such an idiot some times...:willy: , appeared to have only a half inch plunge, i did not push hard enough, thats just until the pin engages the MC. Thanks Bear, I should be able to mock it up and figure out where to cut the rod now and thread it for the clevis to give me some adjustment. Please send a pic of how you modified for the Clevis, I would love to see how you did it.... thanks bud
> 
> Brian


Here's what my new booster originally looked like









I had a replacement factory booster, so I measured the pushrod length on that one..









I cut the new pushrod to the same length...









Cut threads onto it...









Then threaded on the original clevis,









I cut the threads a little further up the rod than on the factory one, just so I'd have lots of adjustment available to use to set the pedal height under the dash.

Hope this helps...

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

EXACTLY what i was thinking Bear, thanks for the pic


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i bought one for my car then decided to go non power. its brand new. pm me if you are interested in it. if you go with the one you have move the rod to the lower hole in the pedal for the correct angle and leverage. that reminds me..... is the one from the catalina angled up real high?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yes it will sit on a slight angle it is a gm lorian delco unit very clean original, picked it, the proportioning valve and dual master cylinder up for 29.00 waiting on the brackets from summit right now for fitment. I did'nt know there was a lower hole for the clevis pin thanks Shane, i will check for it and that should correct the angle.:cheers


----------

